# Dringend Hilfe bei SQL



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (28. Mai 2022)

Kann mir jemand helfen, um diese Befehle in SQL formulieren. Ich habe den Rest gemacht aber die zwei kann ich nicht, obwohl ich viel versucht habe.
"Rechnen Sie alle Preise von EUR auf USD zum aktuellen Kurs um."
 " Löschen Sie alle Kunden, die noch nie etwas gemietet haben. "
Die SQL-Tabelle habe ich schon hinzugefügt.


----------



## yfons123 (28. Mai 2022)

du hast ja die ganzen spalten für die aufgaben nicht

du hast keinen preis, keinen umrechnungs kurs


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (28. Mai 2022)

yfons123 hat gesagt.:


> du hast ja die ganzen spalten für die aufgaben nicht
> 
> du hast keinen preis, keinen umrechnungs kurs


Was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## yfons123 (28. Mai 2022)

einmal ums haus rennen 


leg doch die tabellen an  die du brauchst, und fülle sie mit werten die halbwegs sinnvoll erscheinen


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (28. Mai 2022)

yfons123 hat gesagt.:


> einmal ums haus rennen
> 
> 
> leg doch die tabellen an  die du brauchst, und fülle sie mit werten die halbwegs sinnvoll erscheinen


Soll ich statt MieteProKm und MieteProMin Preis schreiben?


----------



## yfons123 (28. Mai 2022)

das ist doch egal, du brauchst den Umrechnungs Faktor


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (28. Mai 2022)

Update *Preis
Set PreisInDollar* 1.07
Where PreisInEuro
 Ist es richtig?


----------



## KonradN (28. Mai 2022)

Wirtschaftsinformatiker hat gesagt.:


> Ist es richtig?


Nein. Wie ist denn so ein UPDATE Query aufgebaut? Kannst Du erst einmal allgemein sagen, wie das aufgebaut wird? (Dazu kannst Du ja auch mal per Google suchen, wenn Du da unsicher bist)


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (28. Mai 2022)

Update Fahrzeug
Set PreisInDollar= PreisInEuro/1.07
Where PreisInEuro;

Ist jetzt richtig?


----------



## KonradN (28. Mai 2022)

Ist noch immer nicht richtig. Noch einmal: wie wird ein Update Befehl aufgebaut?


----------



## yfons123 (28. Mai 2022)

ich würde selektieren und nicht gleich die ganze DB umwuchten


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (29. Mai 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Ist noch immer nicht richtig. Noch einmal: wie wird ein Update Befehl aufgebaut?



1UPDATE tabellen_name SET tabellen_spalte = wert1 WHERE tabellen_spalte = wert2


----------



## KonradN (29. Mai 2022)

Ok, also schau einmal, was du da füllen kannst:
- Um welche Tabelle geht es?
- wie heißt das Feld, das den Wert bekommen soll
- welchen Wert bekommt es?
- kannst du eine Bedingung nennen? (Die ist optional, braucht man also in einer Update Anweisung nicht zwingend)


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (29. Mai 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Ok, also schau einmal, was du da füllen kannst:
> - Um welche Tabelle geht es?
> - wie heißt das Feld, das den Wert bekommen soll
> - welchen Wert bekommt es?
> - kannst du eine Bedingung nennen? (Die ist optional, braucht man also in einer Update Anweisung nicht zwingend)


Update Mietet
Set MieteProMin = MieteProMin * 1.07
where MieteProMin is not null;

Update Mietet
Set MieteProKm = MieteProKm * 1.07
where MieteProKm is not null;


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (29. Mai 2022)

Wirtschaftsinformatiker hat gesagt.:


> Update Mietet
> Set MieteProMin = MieteProMin * 1.07
> where MieteProMin is not null;
> 
> ...


Der Wert 1.07 kommt von Google, das ist der aktuelle Umrechnungskurs Euro zu Dollar. D.h. ich rechne den Europreis mal Umrechnungskurs und habe damit den Dollarpreis.


----------



## KonradN (29. Mai 2022)

Also wenn ich mir #1 anschaue, dann hat Mietet keine Felder MieteProMin und MieteProKm. Diese Felder sind in der Tabelle Fahrzeug.

Aber das sieht ansonsten gut aus (so die Felder null sein können).


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (29. Mai 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Also wenn ich mir #1 anschaue, dann hat Mietet keine Felder MieteProMin und MieteProKm. Diese Felder sind in der Tabelle Fahrzeug.
> 
> Aber das sieht ansonsten gut aus (so die Felder null sein


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (29. Mai 2022)

Update Fahrzeug
Set MieteProMin = MieteProMin * 1.07, MieteProKm = MieteProKm* 1.07;

Kann ich auch so formulieren?


----------



## KonradN (29. Mai 2022)

Ja, so kann man das auch formulieren (Und ich hätte es auch so formuliert).


----------



## mihe7 (29. Mai 2022)

Das ist zwar bei der Aufgabe vermutlich egal, grundsätzlich sollte man auch bei SQL auf sauberen Code achten, z. B.

```
UPDATE Fahrzeug
   SET MieteProMin = MieteProMin * 1.07,
       MieteProKm = MieteProKm * 1.07;
```
oder

```
DELETE FROM Benutzer -- wenn Benutzer der Kunde sein soll
 WHERE ...
```
Das freut auch den Korrektor


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (29. Mai 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Ja, so kann man das auch formulieren (Und ich hätte es auch so formuliert).


Vielen Vielen Dank


----------

